# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Pleco ID: L27/L191/L190?

## wasabi8888

Hi all

I have a Pleco which I thought it's a L27. But it looks like the L191 except for the red eyes. The tail does not look like the L27 and it's variants but looks like the L191.

I cant take a pic of the fish as it's always hiding? I have seen that fish in C328 although I bought it at NKS. It's a small panaque... rather cute..

Benny, you have pointed it to me before...

Does anyone know what it is?

----------


## Titus

Bro wasabi, no pic super hard to ID.

I guess for L27 and L191 the diff is very distinct. Look at the strips. L191 u will see broken stripes while for the L27 the stripes be continuous.

Next probably is the body colour. The L191 has a darker hue that is closer to Olive Green.

Maybe it is a morphed 191? keke

----------


## wasabi8888

I think it's morph you know, the tail looks like L191. Line is continuous on the body though.

----------


## Titus

How big the fella? If is quite small, you can't really tell. perhaps at 6 inch onwards will be very clear.

Especially the tail will change when the fella grow olders. This case more likely is L27.

----------


## benny

hmm... no picture, it's impossible to make an educated guess.

Here's a picture of a juvenile L191.



However, if it's red eyes you are talking about, perhaps it's a L190 instead. Also quite common.



Cheers,

----------


## wasabi8888

OK benny.. will try to feed one day and see whether it comes out....

NKS told me it's L27 when they sold to me..but the tail abit like L190

----------


## lyh

> Here's a picture of a juvenile L191.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Benny, nice L191 there with unique pattern on its body. With this L191, people might mistaken it for a L330, a fully spotted one  :Grin: 




> OK benny.. will try to feed one day and see whether it comes out....
> 
> NKS told me it's L27 when they sold to me..but the tail abit like L190


Bro it is inaccurate to differentiate them using the tail pattern. Most juvs have this transparent portion we called window when young and it will 'close' as they grow older. To differentiate between a L27 and L190 is through the shape of the body and head. L27 has a slender body and a less tapered head. Since you said you got it from nks, I'll say with much confidence that you have gotten a L27 as I have not seen L190 there for a long time unless I missed this piece that came in from a long long ago shipment  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi8888

Yong Hua

Thanks.. that's great information. I am still learning about plecos  :Smile: 

if that's the case, it may be L27 then. It's still pretty juvenile which explains the window. Dont think it came long long ago

----------


## lyh

Hi Jeffrey if you want we can always meet up with more bros to go for plec hunting. This way you will be able to learn faster than from the net  :Smile:

----------

